# Delivery of stillborn twin



## irvinme (Jan 23, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
Mom is pregnant with twin and delivery of stillborn twin at 16 weeks was done.  Mom has another 24 to go before delivery other twin.  Any ideas how this should be billed??
Thank you!


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Jan 31, 2012)

*stillborn twin*

Since the twin was delivered before 22 wks, you can't use the delivery codes; you'll need to bill the (I'm assuming hospital) appropriate hospital admission code, 99221-99223, (prob 99223 since the work of a delivery was done) and use cpt 651.30 or 651.33 for twin preg w/ fetal loss & retention of one fetus.
I'd continue using the 651.33 throughout her pregnancy, as well.


----------

